# My FIRST Post never posted



## Eastcoasting

So I made a post to an existing thread and it never posted. I recall getting a message saying that my post would need to be reviewed by a moderator. Is this normal for each post? 

I have been on forums and always had my posts 'post' right away.

What did I do wrong? :scratchhead:


----------



## Coffee Amore

Some posts seem to get tagged for review by a moderator. It's something our system does automatically. Often it's posts by a new poster that get flagged. It's usually not anything you've done. It's our system being overly careful about spam.


----------



## Eastcoasting

Thanks Coffee for that bit of information...

So I guess I will wait...and wait...and wait some more


----------



## renascent1

Where do I even post a message? Everywhere I look there is no way for me to post to a question to any section?


----------



## OMG

Advise me one how to post a new request i need adise on marriage


----------



## JasonKaven

Hey, it's normal. Forum often will moderate threads before it is visible for everone, just wait.


----------



## OMG

thanks i get he following solution and i will post my request for your adivise. 

To start a new thread do the following.

Find a forum that fits your topic.

At the top left, right above the list of threads in the forum, there is a button with the text "New Thread". Click on that button.

It will take you to the editor so you can type in the first post on your thread.

See you on the forums.


----------



## EleGirl

If your threads and posts don't show up, just be patient. A moderator will be long soon to approve them.

Keep in mind that the moderators are all volunteer and have no set schedule. We just show up when we can. But there are a lot of moderators so there are usually a few on at any particular time.


----------



## Somanylemons

This happened to me too, but my second one and subsequent ones have gone through fine.


----------

